# Access to post placement board?



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone know how I can access the post placement board or if it still exists?
Thx G
X


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi, fill in this form http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=contact

And YAY! Enjoy every second of your new family.


----------

